# Motion Sensor?



## Morangus (Mar 9, 2011)

So, I'm in the middle of a bathroom gut and re-model.  The reason for all this started with paint peeling off the ceiling because my son who's 13 feels the need to turn the bathroom into his personal sauna and 95% of the time won't turn on the bathroom fan to exaust the humidity.  By the time he's done with his shower, not only does a cloud of steam emerge from the bathroom when he opens the door but the walls are dripping wet.  Needless to say that little paint peeling has gotten me to look at the bathroom as a whole and I just got a wild hair to re-do the whole thing and make some upgrades.

The reason for my post is I also need to remove the old ceiling fan/light and box (rusted almost all the way through it's that old) and replace it with a new one and will be putting in a 100 or 110 CFM fan / light combo.  What I want to do to fix my son's rear end is put a motion detector switch with a timed delay of 10 minutes before going off (don't want it to have a manual override either).  The motion detector switch should turn on both the fan and the light at the same time and of course, turn them both off at the same time as well.  This will serve 3 purposes... 1) stop my son (or my daughter) from taking a shower and not having the fan running during the shower, and #2) give them a 10 minute timer when the fan / light shuts off telling them to get the heck out of the shower (I'm always yelling at them to get out cuz they like to stand in there for 30 minutes sucking all the hot water out of the tank and running up the water bill).  They'd simply be able to have the light come back on by waving their hand above the shower curtain so I don't see this as being a safety problem either.  #3) save electricity since the kids also like to leave lights on even when they're not in the room.

What I'm wondering is, are there any products out there that would work for what I'm looking to do and if so, a link to where I might pick one up?

Thanks!

- Mo


----------



## joecaption (Mar 9, 2011)

A whole lot or complacated wiring for a simple sulation. Panasonic make a fan with a built in humidistate. If it's moist in there it runs.
You would be better off putting a timer on a soinoid to the hot water supply. That would get him out of there quick.


----------



## Morangus (Mar 9, 2011)

My Uncle is an electrician.  I'm not worried about the wiring and I looked at the Panasonic fans and they're constantly running.  I want the fan to be OFF when not in use.  Anyone else recommend a particular Motion Sensor product for my needs?  Thanks!


----------



## nealtw (Mar 10, 2011)

My kids understud that at seven minutes I turned off the hot water at the tank. Once each was habbit forming.


----------



## CMHbob (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's a link to a *motion-sensor* made by Leviton designed to control a fan. According to the manufacturer: _The OSSMD-FT is intended to control a light circuit and a fan. The button on the sensor provides ON control for both circuits and OFF for lighting circuits only. The sensor will automatically turn ON both when occupancy is detected. When no movement is detected, the primary relay will turn OFF after the delay OFF time expires. The fan will remain ON to clear the airspace for an additional 10 minutes after the time-out or button press._ There are several models available. Not all motion-sensors can handle the load created by fan start-up and will fail in a short time period, so make sure you buy one designed for this application. Hope this helps!


----------

